# Orka GS5 Driver



## GB72 (Dec 12, 2012)

having been out for a few rounds with mine now I felt that it was time to post some comments. 

First up has to be the looks. To me it is one of the best looking clubs out there. The sole design is modern without looking too over the top whilst the top and the general shape remains classic. It was nice to have the option of buying it in white or black depending on taste and I have found that I like the look of a white driver at address. If Orka sold through retail outlets I really feel that this club would have strong 'shelf appeal'.

When it comes to performance, it is hard to comment on just the driver. Whilst I have been 'custom fitted' before, this really has amassed to little more than trying the various off the shelf options and looking at the stats. With a proper Orka fitting I was let loose with all sorts of loft and shaft variations. As with others on the forum, I paid no attention to the actual spec of the club that I was hitting but just looked at the results. With each change made I could see the dispersion circle getting smaller and smaller and the distance hit getting longer and longer. When I hit the club that I eventually bought, there was no circle after 3 shots, the balls were that close. For those interested I ended up with the GS5 with the white head, 10 degree loft and the Orka UST Flatline shaft in stiff with a mid/low kick point. I also added a white Golf Pride Tour Wrap grip. 

The performance to date has been as I expected, longer off the tee and hitting more fairways. As the club produces more roll as well as carry, I am eagerly awaiting the dry fairways in Summer to see that it can really do. The ball flight is lower and more penetrating than with my old driver and playing into the wind at the weekend did not cause me anywhere near the problems that I used to have with balooning shots.

Are there any downsides? All I would say is that the sound it makes is a little more tinny and a little louder than I would ideally like but it is not enought to cause me any problems or raise comments from my playing partners. 

So, there it is. A fully custom fitted driver that is a bit different, performs well and does not cost the earth. What is not to like?


----------



## moogie (Dec 12, 2012)

Good write up
Now PLEASE change your sig....:lol:

A Local club fitter I know will be stocking Orka in New Year and look forward to seeing in the flesh


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2012)

I have to say they do make some good looking clubs.........

Glad it works Greg!


----------



## MGL (Dec 12, 2012)

moogie said:



			Good write up
Now PLEASE change your sig....:lol:

A Local club fitter I know will be stocking Orka in New Year and *look forward to seeing in the flesh*

Click to expand...

That's not part of the service!!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 12, 2012)

moogie said:



			Good write up
Now PLEASE change your sig....:lol:

A Local club fitter I know will be stocking Orka in New Year and look forward to seeing in the flesh
		
Click to expand...

Signature now changed, had forgotten to update my putter as well on the signature page.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 12, 2012)

right GB, get that h/c sorted as its letting the clubs down


----------



## deanobillquay (Dec 12, 2012)

MGL said:



			That's not part of the service!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad as well!!


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 12, 2012)

Forgive me if I am being rude but what sort of money do these sell for? Just been looking at the website and the stuff looks good. also there is a fitter just down the road from me that is listed on the Orka site.


----------



## moogie (Dec 12, 2012)

MGL said:



			That's not part of the service!!
		
Click to expand...



Perhaps I could have worded that better...............But I believe the *DEMO KIT* will be interesting to see,  apparently next years fairways and hybrids will have the 'Speed-Slots'  ala Adams (not RBZ - ok MGL)


----------



## moogie (Dec 12, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Forgive me if I am being rude but what sort of money do these sell for? Just been looking at the website and the stuff looks good. also there is a fitter just down the road from me that is listed on the Orka site.
		
Click to expand...



At a Very reasonable Pricepoint Im led to believe,  obviously different fitters may vary,  fitting charges etc......and shaft dependant obviously,  and Im told the Irons are 'tasty' too


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 12, 2012)

moogie said:



			At a Very reasonable Pricepoint Im led to believe,  obviously different fitters may vary,  fitting charges etc......and shaft dependant obviously,  and Im told the Irons are 'tasty' too
		
Click to expand...

I am looking at getting some new irons for next season and after looking at these I could be very tempted, especially seeing as one of their listed clubmakers is 15 mins from me. I am tempted to go down and try some irons. Shame I can't find some prices, just worried that they might be expensive.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 12, 2012)

Adey, I googled the driver and couldnt find for sale but todaysgolfer had a review and the listed price was Â£169, not bad tbh so I would assume the irons are competitively priced aswell


----------



## GB72 (Dec 12, 2012)

If you want any more details and are on twitter follow @alexorkagolf. He is one of the company directors and more than happy to answer questions etc (also worth it to see some of the custom made irons they make). I think that the reason that there are no prices on the website is that, as a rule, they do not sell direct to the public so the price is dependent on what the fitter charges.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2012)

GB72 said:



			If you want any more details and are on twitter follow @alexorkagolf. He is one of the company directors and more than happy to answer questions etc (also worth it to see some of the custom made irons they make). I think that the reason that there are no prices on the website is that, as a rule, they do not sell direct to the public so the price is dependent on what the fitter charges.
		
Click to expand...

He's also as mad as a box of Frogs..........!!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 12, 2012)

Imurg said:



			He's also as mad as a box of Frogs..........!!
		
Click to expand...


I have to agree with that, he is mad as a box of frogs but he does know his onions when it comes to golf and club fitting.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2012)

If anyone is considering these, you MUST shop around different fitters. I've got 3-PW Orka PS9 MB blades fitted with KBS shafts. Including the 2 hour fitting session (Â£40) I paid a total of Â£535 for mine so the irons themselves were Â£495.
A guy at my club has the cavity blade irons fitted with Nippon shafts, he paid over Â£800 from a different fitter in our area. 

Â£535 for fully fitted forged blades is an absolute bargain IMHO.


----------



## moogie (Dec 12, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Â£535 for fully fitted forged blades is an absolute bargain IMHO.
		
Click to expand...


Yep,  sounds great value to me too......:thup:


----------



## MGL (Dec 12, 2012)

I've gone through the range with Alex along with the new driver thats planned for January and I was very impressed by it all - the forged heads are very nice and will be an excellent price point. They also do a 'soft forged' head - aka 'grain flow forged for you mizzie fans, which is a halfway house between true forged and cast.

Moogie is right about the fw's and hybrids - speed slot like an Adams rather than a RBZ. I'm about to work my pricing out properly for them but they will be very competitive - I have to say though that Â£800 would be about right depending on which model of the (overpriced!!) Nippon shafts he got as was mentioned about. Nippons are very expensive generally and there's no real need for them as there are better alternatives at much cheaper prices.

All in all - very nice gear, well made and competitively priced. British company as well.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2012)

MGL

How much are the Nippon shafts each? And the KBS tours that I have in my Orka's?


----------



## MGL (Dec 12, 2012)

drive4show said:



			MGL

How much are the Nippon shafts each? And the KBS tours that I have in my Orka's?
		
Click to expand...

It very much depends on which model of Nippon he's got. As a rule of thumb, the Nippons will be about 21/2 to 3 times more than the KBS.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2012)

I tried the Nippons as part of my fitting process, really didn't like them, they felt very dead to me.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			I tried the Nippons as part of my fitting process, really didn't like them, they felt very dead to me.
		
Click to expand...



Just goes to show, its apples and pears mate. I hate KBS they just don't work for me, harsh and the ball flight just seemed to rise and fall out of the sky. On the other hand the Nippon shaft give me a much better trajectory and feel as well as an increase in distance.


----------



## MGL (Dec 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Just goes to show, its apples and pears mate. I hate KBS they just don't work for me, harsh and the ball flight just seemed to rise and fall out of the sky. On the other hand the Nippon shaft give me a much better trajectory and feel as well as an increase in distance.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you said custom fitting was all a con not so long back??

Your Apples and Pears comparison, highlights one of the main benefits of CF to me - shafts play differently and react differently to people, because were not Iron Byrons; we are putting different swings, stresses and strains on the shafts because we all pretty much hit the ball differently. What is one golfer's dream shaft is another one's nightmare.


----------



## LincolnShep (Sep 3, 2022)

Ten years later... 

I've just picked up a GS5 driver and I love hitting it. I can't see it on the current conforming list though. Does anyone know anything about whether it has been removed, or was never on there?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 4, 2022)

LincolnShep said:



			Ten years later... 

I've just picked up a GS5 driver and I love hitting it. I can't see it on the current conforming list though. Does anyone know anything about whether it has been removed, or was never on there?
		
Click to expand...

I have messaged Alex from Orka and he confirms that it is confirming 

So crack on sir 👍


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have messaged Alex from Orka and he confirms that it is confirming

So crack on sir 👍
		
Click to expand...

But does he conform that it's conforming..?
Asking for a friend


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			But does he conform that it's conforming..?
Asking for a friend

Click to expand...

Bloody bleedin auto correct 

He conforms it’s confirming or whatever
It’s OK 👍🙄


----------



## LincolnShep (Sep 5, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have messaged Alex from Orka and he confirms that it is confirming

So crack on sir 👍
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thank you Phil!  I really like it so that's excellent news.


----------

